# Voicemail for the Homeless



## Delerious (Jan 18, 2010)

You heard me.

Free voicemail for the homeless. Any phone, Any time.

Tell your local shelters to check out:

http://thefreemailproject.org 

and don't forget,

donations are more than welcome!


----------



## axolotl (Jan 21, 2010)

fucking awesome.

is it only available to people registered at shelters, though?


----------



## Delerious (Jan 24, 2010)

axolotl said:


> fucking awesome.
> 
> is it only available to people registered at shelters, though?



Sadly, yes. They can't afford it any other way because they have to give one number to a shelter and then hand out extensions. Once they get government funding it may change.


----------



## Hobo Mud (Apr 18, 2018)

Delerious said:


> You heard me.
> 
> Free voicemail for the homeless. Any phone, Any time.
> 
> ...


Interesting idea for sure... However this thread is in 2010 and a lot has changed since then as far as technology, still fun to read some of theses old post....


----------



## Deleted member 14481 (May 1, 2018)

But, I found something for Mpls, MN, tho.

http://openaccessconnections.org/


----------

